# on the road



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

this is teddy resting at benthem after he broke the shafts he had done about 17 miles that day


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

That is so cool! I would love to have a wagon like that. Did you buy it or make it?


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

well vidaloco thats what is known as an accommodation the reason being you can lift it on and off the dray that actual one was half the normal size i sold the top at the fair and dealt for afull size one which when i get around fo it i,l put a pic on,the one there was built by a carpenter


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks jimmy for showing that. would you reckon on about 16 miles a day between stops? i have a 3/4 size london trolley that i am slowly repainting, and have the wheels ready to replace the old ones. have been toying with the idea of adding a canvas bowtop, or the square type canvas top that you dont see so often, but seeing yours, a lift off 'accomodation' would be good, to make it more versatile.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

15 to 20miles a day with a few stops is comfortable for the horse i normally set off 4.30 am and pull in for an hour about 7 am to let most of the work traffic get through beleive me you can cause some tailbacks the police begged me 1 time to pull in it took over 45 mins for the cars to get going normal lol


----------

